# DS #4974: Dragon Ball: Origins 2 (USA)



## Chanser (Jun 24, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6285^^


----------



## X D D X (Jun 24, 2010)

Finally, even though I've already completed the Japanese version I was really looking forward to it. I wonder if Dragon Power is still included.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 24, 2010)

Intro and rom undersized.


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 24, 2010)

Intro or cracktro ?

Now with those stupid rules we can't even know if a game got AP ...


----------



## GreatWisdom (Jun 24, 2010)

this game looks awsome played the first game and it was great. time to go hunt for the rom


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jun 24, 2010)

FINALLY, sheesh. Been waiting for this game for over 5 hours straight. Fuck.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 24, 2010)

other than the story what's new in this one ?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jun 24, 2010)

the game offers a alternative control scheme, i think:. and perhaps a better stylus control in general:.


----------



## Jockel (Jun 24, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> FINALLY, sheesh. Been waiting for this game for over 5 hours straight. Fuck.


[email protected]


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ______  /\__________________________  __________  __/\  _______
> 
> .____\     \/     /    _      /    _     \/    _     \/    \/      /
> 
> ...


----------



## ibis_87 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, presumbly it covers another part of the Dragon Ball storyline. Otherwise, you know the trick: graphics slightly better, controls slightly improved, overall polish at a slughtly better level - la voila, you have your siquel.

I like the fact those games look and partially play like Zelda.


----------



## GRmask (Jun 24, 2010)

confirmed
working on r4 1.18 with ysmenu.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, I can't find this file anywhere.

Maybe I'll check again in a few hours.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 24, 2010)

I was very disappointed with the first one, since it had so much potentiality (controls for instants were great) but did not deliver for me at all...


----------



## Seicomart (Jun 24, 2010)

Are they serious about that cover? 

Look at the black guys face/lips!!! I know he was like that in the anime, but c'mon that is well out of order!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2010)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Are they serious about that cover?
> 
> Look at the black guys face/lips!!! I know he was like that in the anime, but c'mon that is well out of order!



do u have a problem with how black people look?

ure just racist


----------



## LLiran (Jun 24, 2010)

Am I the only one that can't find a normal download to this freaking game?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 24, 2010)

i can t find it either T_T


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 24, 2010)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Are they serious about that cover?
> 
> Look at the black guys face/lips!!! I know he was like that in the anime, but c'mon that is well out of order!


I could post something far more racist if you prefer.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 24, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Seicomart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man just stop it the guy wants attention T_T and dont go off topic please


----------



## FulgoreSama (Jun 24, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Jockel (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## ibis_87 (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome to the Toriyama TM style. That's why I could never digest the DB style.


----------



## patz (Jun 24, 2010)

OMG, this is really hard to find.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 24, 2010)

Jockel said:
			
		

>


I can't stop laughing, oh my god!


----------



## LLiran (Jun 24, 2010)

Goddammit I'm going to sleepppp


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 24, 2010)

finally found it don t pm me for the link cause i won t give it to you


----------



## Rayder (Jun 24, 2010)

While I never got around to really playing the first one, I thought it seemed like a decent game.  This one might be pretty good also, if it's a lot like the first.


----------



## riverchen (Jun 24, 2010)

Finally Here! This is like a LoZ reskined to be a DB game


----------



## LLiran (Jun 24, 2010)

What the hell is this a totalitarian forum?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 24, 2010)

LLiran said:
			
		

> What the hell is this a totalitarian forum?


Nope, it isn't, but you can't either just go around posting whatever comes in your mind in whatever topic you have at hand.

And I'd like to remind you that you can't talk about downloads, it's written in the rules.


----------



## LLiran (Jun 24, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> LLiran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright alright I'm sorry.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Seicomart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he/she was trying to express that the art work comes across as racist, and it does. I thought the exact same thing when I saw it. The way they pronounce the lips is an overstated stereotype.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 24, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it's not like it changed over time either.

Just look at Mr.Popo.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jun 24, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Seicomart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont look like that..for the longest time that was how the Japanese portrayed people of African descent id just call it ignorance.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2010)

Dragon_Ball_Origins_2_INTERNAL_NOT-WORKING_NDS-DaPoPe

thats the clean dump that VENOM patched


----------



## Roxas57 (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find and download the rom?


----------



## tysonrss (Jun 24, 2010)

Roxas57 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can find and download the rom?


Stop talking about downloading. Get your ass out there and look for it like everyone else. They can't post links to download here.


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone know when the clean E release is coming out?


----------



## alexlol350 (Jun 24, 2010)

somebody can say where this the download of the game please


----------



## haflore (Jun 24, 2010)

*snip*
Sorry to cause trouble mods.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jun 24, 2010)

the mods should at least allow people who have already downloaded it to give clues to help others. just of course no direct download links.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jun 24, 2010)

well, ok then x] jesus...

nds scene is the place to go i guess guys.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 24, 2010)

this isn t out yet(for download)?


----------



## manobon (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, this thread sure has a bunch of moderator-action going on- don't request roms, people!

Has anyone played this game yet? Are the button controls good/great? I remember disliking the stylus controls in the first game (and was really happy about the cheat controls added for the zelda games).


----------



## patz (Jun 24, 2010)

manobon said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread sure has a bunch of moderator-action going on- don't request roms, people!
> 
> Has anyone played this game yet? Are the button controls good/great? I remember disliking the stylus controls in the first game (and was really happy about the cheat controls added for the zelda games).


No, because it's not out yet for download.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 24, 2010)

From what I've read, you can use the stylus or the face-buttons.  It has options to set to your preference.

I'll probably replace DBO1 with this one on my flashcart.


----------



## Goli (Jun 24, 2010)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm well to be fair most cartoons exaggerate people's features, in black people things like lips, for asians their eyes and such, they usually make white people hairy too.


Spoiler



The only problem is that in Anime they never draw themselves with exaggerated features, they replace them altogether with huge eyes and blue hair


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Let's try to keep the chat in the thread about the game, thanks.  Feel free to create a GOTC thread or Blog about the character on the cover though.


----------



## LeX- (Jun 24, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Anyone know when the clean E release is coming out?
> 
> Its been dumped a few moments ago
> 
> ...


----------



## .Darky (Jun 24, 2010)

Yay, I've been waiting for this! I'm going to try and undub the game when I'm finished downloading.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 24, 2010)

finally i found it i will test it on my flashcards and tell you the results ^^

EDIT:it works on DSTWO 
works on Ez Vi too


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tested the EUR clean rom on my M3 with the latest sakura, when you click anything after creating the save it will loop back to select the data... an AP maybe?


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jun 24, 2010)

same with r4III, with or without ys menu.

starts, but loops back when you select new game.


----------



## crazycarl (Jun 24, 2010)

I can't wait to try this one... The first was cool but this 1 in coop should be really great


----------



## .Darky (Jun 24, 2010)

Weird, I can only find links to download the EU version. :/


----------



## crazycarl (Jun 24, 2010)

The USA version is not up yet and there is a bug when your creating a new game and you want to start it loop back to create another again...

CANT WAIT :'(


----------



## SirCB85 (Jun 24, 2010)

Never mind, wrong thread.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 24, 2010)

hope this one is better than the first one......

the first one annoyed me...


----------



## Moots (Jun 24, 2010)

For those of you commenting on the racial vibe of the boxart, remember Dragonball characters are a 1980's japan design. The "racial" elements you speak of weren't considered nearly as bad as we see them today. Alot of early american advertising featured overly stereotypical depictions of black people which make this boxart seem tame at best.

Vintage Racial Ads

This is a sad, but very significant portion of North American culture, check it out, if for nothing understand the disgusting attitude many people had towards not only african americans but people who were different in general.


----------



## anaxs (Jun 24, 2010)

cool, ima try this as soon as i get my dsi back from my sis


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jun 25, 2010)

I like DB2 than the first one for some reason. They both have good graphics and everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: DB2 is working fine on Supercard DSTWO.


----------



## crazycarl (Jun 25, 2010)

Anybody else tryed to run it on a R4 SDHC from r4ultra???


----------



## Comedor (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm about to start bitching.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jun 25, 2010)

i'll let everyone know soon if the usa version works fully. downloading it now.

EDIT: well, it could be awhile. seeder stopped seeding...


----------



## magicksun (Jun 25, 2010)

the usa have multi 5?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jun 25, 2010)

EDIT: Sorry, had the link to the actual rom
But to find the rom search Dragon Ball Origins 2 fix


----------



## ore0 (Jun 25, 2010)

It's against the rules to post a link to a site that distributes roms, so you'll need to edit that out.

...

It just doesn't have the same feel when I ask nicely though...


----------



## Comedor (Jun 25, 2010)

Megaupload "version" (don't PM me) says:

The USA Version Cracked
Working On:
NO$GBA 2.6a Full Package
AKAIO 1.7
Wood R4 1.09
Sakura 1.46

But I just tried using Akaio 1.7 and it's still looping.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jun 25, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Megaupload "version" (don't PM me) says:
> 
> The USA Version Cracked
> Working On:
> ...


Yeah Most of the "(US)" Versions right now are really the (E) Version

Okay question for those who have the working copy, Did they get rid of that horrible stamina gauge?


----------



## vone890 (Jun 26, 2010)

did anyone realise that tehres a patched version of this game out already? but what would teh difference be?


----------



## riverchen (Jun 26, 2010)

Does this work on WR4?


----------



## .Darky (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes, seems most U releases out there are actually the EU version. We'll have to wait for a fix. :\


----------



## riverchen (Jun 27, 2010)

Is there a difference between U and EU?

Sorry, n00b here.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jun 27, 2010)

riverchen said:
			
		

> Is there a difference between U and EU?
> 
> Sorry, n00b here.



U=United states/North american Rom
EU=European Rom
JP=Japanese Rom
The region of the rom you choose doesn't matter that much for the DS though


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 27, 2010)

Has anyone, anywhere ,actually found the Venom (U) release of this game that wasn't just the mislabled (E) version?  Curious to see if it's introed and properly cracked, nfo says it was tested on AKAIO 1.7.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 27, 2010)

I was supposed to be downloading that one but it turned out to be the (EU) version.


----------



## riverchen (Jun 27, 2010)

Does the megaupload patch work on wood R4?


----------



## bluebowser31 (Jun 28, 2010)

is there a trick or patch or anything to play this yet?

i have an infinite loop on 5 of the different roms i bought and dumped.

the only one that works is the jaanese english patch... but i like official english...


----------



## crazycarl (Jun 28, 2010)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> riverchen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In fact, it matter a bit cause if you want to play with a friend that have the real game, you should have the 1 from your region....


----------



## patz (Jun 30, 2010)

I came to believe that Venom don't even have this rom themselves. They're just toying with us. If they really have it, it wouldn't be impossibly hard to find like this.


----------



## crazycarl (Jul 1, 2010)

Some have only translated the one in JP and it work well... the only little thing is that the text written in sort of image in the game does not appear but every other thing is translated and the game works pretty well... I can say that the game is funnier than the first one and a lot more playable!


----------



## Rayder (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, I'm giving up on ever actually finding the USA release.  I can always add it to my archive later if it ever turns up.  The (E) version works great in my CycloDS.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jul 9, 2010)

Got it!

Skipping Dragon_Ball_Origins_2_NDS-VENOM intro:
00004800: 645203EA→01C3A0E3
000ED400: 7054F5EA→01C3A0E3


----------

